# Breeder is Houston/Texas?



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for a reputable breeder in or in the vicinity of Houston, Texas. This is for a family dog/pet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I have pm'd you with two breeders I'd stay away from.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not a whole lot going on in Houston for good breeders that I know of. If you're going with working-line, Germelhaus and Gerdeshaus in Dallas are good, as is Meerhout in Austin. 

Greater Houston GSD Rescue and Austin GSD Rescue have some AWESOME dogs right now.

Sorry I don't know of any good showline kennels in TX.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent you a pm on a showline breeder in north texas


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My friend Jon Gjerpe has moved to Texas from Belgium - he brought a few bred females, including one showline ...can provide contact info from home computer...he has provided many dogs to many people in teh US and knows his stuff.

Lee


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone, the help is appreciated!


----------



## Denise40 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am also looking for a breeder in the Houston surrounding area, it doesn't have to be Houston. It can also be Austin or there abouts. Looking for a family dog. We had to put our beloved dog down back in May and I am now ready to get a new puppy. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My friend Jon has recently moved to Texas (2 hrs from Dallas...) and has a litter of showline pups imported from Germany in utero - I think there are 3 males available - cannot for the life of me remember the name of the town he is in....

Lee


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

We got Osa from Home Page. The lady who owns it is in Santa Fe, South of Houston. Her dogs are out of Mar Haven kennel in CA. American Show lines….. So far Osa is looking to be a great family dog…. We keep wondering if anything bothers her, because loud noises, kids, people, etc. elicit curiosity and good behavior. Her pups are well socialized…. she picked the pup for us based on what we said we wanted out of a dog. Tell her I sent you.
I can PM you at least one or two or three breeders to stay away from….. we tried to research the local breeders before we made a decision. A good search of the BBB will also point out some "names" to avoid. When I called other breeders I asked them where they got their lines from…..it's a tight community. Nuff said!!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Not a whole lot going on in Houston for good breeders that I know of. If you're going with working-line, Germelhaus and Gerdeshaus in Dallas are good, as is Meerhout in Austin.
> 
> Greater Houston GSD Rescue and Austin GSD Rescue have some AWESOME dogs right now.
> 
> Sorry I don't know of any good showline kennels in TX.


I second this. If you're looking for working lines, those are the breeders I would go with. I wish there were more good breeders down here.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't recommend unless we know more.
Want a puppy or a older dog?
What is your price range?


----------



## Denise40 (Mar 3, 2011)

We are looking for male puppies. No more than 800-1000. For family pets.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

I guess I might as well as chime in here and ask (you could PM me) which breeders to avoid. I'm looking for a female puppy up to 1.5 years. I'm primarily looking for a female, she'll mostly just be a companion pet, but I definitely want to take her jogging, biking, hiking and possibly look into doing some agility classes, but the primary purpose is for companionship. I'm still in the research phase so any assistance/guidance/feedback is much appreciated!

And of course...I'm in the Houston, TX area, willing to travel to 7-8hrs out.

Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Jimmy - I recommend you start a brand new thread Just for you. Adding a question to the end of an old thread often gets overlooked. 

People can PM you the breeder's to avoid, breeder bashing is against board rules. Recommendations and positive experiences are allowed for all.


----------



## TxShepherd (Nov 8, 2010)

Could someone please PM me the list of breeders to avoid in North Texas ( Dallas area ).

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jessy saenen (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can contact Jon Gjerpe?

Thanx


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

lonestarag05 said:


> Looking for a reputable breeder in or in the vicinity of Houston, Texas. This is for a family dog/pet. Thanks for the help.


 
I am one and I have friends in the area with very nice German showline dogs as well as working lines. It depends on what you are seeking


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ladylaw203 said:


> I am one and I have friends in the area with very nice German showline dogs as well as working lines. It depends on what you are seeking


Ladylaw, this is a very old thread. The only new post is the one right above yours asking how to contact somebody.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Oh well, that is what happens when I get on without putting on my glasses..... it happens.............LOLOL


----------

